# Snow Ponies =)



## srminiatures (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so lets have some fun =) post any pictures you have of your miniatures or even big horses playing and enjoying the snow/sleet/ice =) here is my AMHA palomino stallion, Thunder, and his unreg pony buddy, ButterCup.... Thunder really hated the sleet, he hid in his shed lol


----------



## MyMiniGal (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love too...I'm snowed in, and can't get to my mini. Had to contact where she is boarded and ask that they throw some hay in to her. I pray they give her what I asked, then that will be plenty. I would so love to take pictures of her in the snow though.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay! I love snow pictures, and we have lots of the wonderful white stuff here! Breaker LOVES playing (and rolling) in the snow. This is my favourite winter picture of Breaker I have so far this year:


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2013)

No snowy horse pics yet this year, we do have, just no pics; but here are a few from previous years.

Last winter with the 2012 colts:




Tana a couple years ago:




And, Showgirl:




I don't have many action shots in winter, cause if they see me, they think I'm bringing food.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 6, 2013)

These aren't from this year, we only have about 8 -12 inches of snow so far but I've got lots of pictures from years past. My horses all seem to love playing in the snow, I guess if I had as much hair as they do I'd like it more too lol


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 6, 2013)

These are mine from a few ago lol











And these are of my 2 big horses Sisco, 20 year old retired arabin/qh cross barrel horse gelding (orange sheet) and FireanIce, 10 year old Welsh/qh cross gelding (chesnut pinto) playing in the snow last year in Missouri while I was there for college...


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is a photo of my herd in the first snow of the season here in northern Michigan


----------



## Scottishlass (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2013)

No snow here in the UK yet so far this winter, so here are a few pics from a couple of years ago. First one of my boys and then a few of the girls - wandering the fields plus munching on some hastily given hay while we went to fetch a series of big round bales to keep them happy "ad lib".





That's snow on his nose, not the noseband of a white headcollar!







A few of our other animals on the next post.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2013)

The cats were not impressed with the snow, happy to go out for a play but mostly preferring the warmth of indoors. The terriers were happy to use the vehicle tracks to get around the farm plus followed the horse or quad tracks if we went across the fields - except one small boy who tried to leave the driveway and after I had taken the pic he needed pulling out of the snowdrift he had walked into! Lastly there's my Labradoodle who loved it but would insist on shoving her face into it whenever possible several times a day!


----------



## bunni1900 (Dec 31, 2013)

My stallion LOVES snow! He will pounce into the drifts and plunge his nose deep into the snow and snort. It is hilarious!


----------

